# Knife Sharpening for beginners



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm struggling to sharpen our kitchen knives and looking for some tips guidance please. I've had a look around the Internet but a lot of the advice seems to move towards stones, then strops etc. Is it really this complicated ?

Ideally if you could pitch it towards the level of "I want to clean my car answer here's how a 2 bucket wash works" rather than you need clay, fallout remover a machine polisher selection of pads etc that would be helpful to me

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We use one of these and it's great.

I see the link I've shared is actually In2Detailing

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AnySharp...660229&hash=item3aa1d44ce3:g:n8IAAOSw-FRcRwnk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I know how to sharpen chisels and that all about keeping them at a specific angle to grind away the surface so that a flat and straight edge is revealed. Knives should work on the same principle, the professional chefs you see slapping them against a steel have years of practice and doing it wrong on a steel will make your knives worse not better. 

Just get a dedicated knife sharpener, quicker, easier and much more accurate.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

It's like washing cars, there is going to be tons of advice, different ways, different equipment, what's best etc etc.

Here's mine.

Buy a bench grinder, cheap one from screwfix etc, usually have a coarse wheel and a fine one. Use the fine wheel to sharpen the knife. Not sure of angles as this comes with experience but look at the knife as it is and try to keep it close as you can to the angle it is. 
Once sharpened on the grinder you need a steel to finish it off, this takes off any burr and finishes the edge. I have blade edge towards me and push it away, then lift off put blade underneath and push away. Again this part gets easier with experience, take your time as well, do it slowly and cover the whole length of blade. I've seen tons of chefs trying to look flash over the years by sharpening knives at the speed of light when in reality they're only touching the middle couple of inches!

When sharpening larger cooks/chopping knives make sure you do right to the end by the handle, if you put the knife on a board and roll it as if chopping carrots there should be no gaps between knife and board. Over several sharpenings if you don't do that you'll find when the handle end is down on the board there will be a gap where blade isn't touching the board, no good for slicing things.

This method has worked for me over past 31 years. Still using my main set of knives I got in catering college, they were used for 21 years of chefing and ever since at home. I grind them twice a year and then steel them as and when just to top it up so to speak.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use a whetstone to sharpen knives now I used to use a machine but didn't find them that good.

Here's a very good video explaining how to use them; the technique takes some getting used to took me about an hour to get it right.





This is the one I use;
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Whetstone-...s=gateway&sprefix=knife+whets,aps,147&sr=8-20


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

The video posted above by Beatty is good advice but if your knives are generally around the correct angle then you can usually get them sharp enough using the steel. If they are truly blunt you need to bring them back to the correct angle using either a stone (water or oil) or one of the pull through disc machines before using the steel.
I am fortunate in that I have a Tormek wet grinder with a leather strop wheel to sharpen just about everything to a razor edge but if I am stuck somewhere without such luxuries (usually in a holiday let) I have used the diamond file on my Leatherman or those little diamond files; lay the knife overhanging the edge of kitchen counter or table and then set the file to the angle and sharpen it that way. If you know the blade is near the correct angle use a Sharpie pen to colour the edge before you start, this will help to check if you are holding the file at the correct angle and sharpening the whole length of the blade.
Each time you start using a knife look down the edge in good light and if it needs sharpening you will see reflective patches, if not you just see a straight line.

You should never need a steak knife, if the steak is tough send it back. If the ordinary knife is blunt send it to the chef to sharpen.

One last thing, don't cut on glass chopping boards, use wood or plastic ones to help preserve the knife edge.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

The Tormek is excellent but quite a commitment because of the investment.
It can be bit of a faddle to set up and get used to but once mastered most things with a blade, scissors, drill bits, lawnmower blades, chisels etc etc are very easily sharpened, to the correct angles, with the appropriate attachment.
For day to day sharpening though I like the Chantry. It is one of those things that you gain confidence with as your technique improves. You need to press down on forward and backstrokes and work to the ends of the blades.. It takes a little getting used to.
I also have a Minosharp wet sharpener, which gets knives very sharp in a few seconds but you have to be careful not to mark the blade face by inadvertently rubbing on the plastic guard and you need to work right to the end of the tips to get them sharp.
I have also heard good things about the Chef's Choice sharpeners and how easy they are to use.

It is worth noting that some manufacturers , like Global, apparently use different angles for their blade edges and not all sharpeners are appropriate for all knives. I don't know whether that is just the way they do it to make you purchase their sharpener or if there is any genuine sound reason behind it.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I have lots of sharpeners but always come back to my Lansky one. Easy to use and works a treat!

https://uk.knivesandtools.eu/en/ct/...05dfiLPCetTmy6t2rCRJib5vaInwhx6RoC5MUQAvD_BwE


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Tykebike said:


> The video posted above by Beatty is good advice but if your knives are generally around the correct angle then you can usually get them sharp enough using the steel. If they are truly blunt you need to bring them back to the correct angle using either a stone (water or oil) or one of the pull through disc machines before using the steel.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I have a Tormek wet grinder with a leather strop wheel to sharpen just about everything to a razor edge but if I am stuck somewhere without such luxuries (usually in a holiday let) I have used the diamond file on my Leatherman or those little diamond files; lay the knife overhanging the edge of kitchen counter or table and then set the file to the angle and sharpen it that way. If you know the blade is near the correct angle use a Sharpie pen to colour the edge before you start, this will help to check if you are holding the file at the correct angle and sharpening the whole length of the blade.
> 
> ...


Not tried a whetstone - fancy doing so, but some good tips about using the diamond file on the knife :thumb:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I think I might give the whetstone a go based on the YouTube video. It seems the most straightforward to my way of thinking

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't ever cut anything with a kitchen knife except on plastic or wooden boards is not something all people automatically recognise.

A sharpening steel is not all that hard to use once you have the knack of it. Buy a cheaper knife and practice with it. Then take your good set to the butchers and they will bring them up like razors.

Cheap stainless steel won't hold an edge for very long as it can be quite soft. You will find carbon steels are a bit easier to work with, maybe buy a modest pocket knife and try with that first.

I can't remember a time I have ever had need to cut a steak besides when I'm eating it to be honest.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

On a not too dissimilar note can anyone recommend a good knife set for around £30?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

This is a slightly modified sharpener available from ebay and amazon (search Ruixin). I use it with 3000 grit diamond stones and it puts a great edge on my global knives. Cheaper knives are not necessarily worse they are softer so actually easier to sharpen than the likes of Global, but need sharpening more often which is where the steel comes in. Take a look at Victorinox kitchen knives good value and well rated.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Victorinox are the ones I've been using since college over 30yrs now. Look after them and they'll look after you. No need to be spending mega money on knives hand forged made by some Tibetan monk on the edge of a mountain!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

www.nisbets.co.uk

Good site for knives.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

m500dpp said:


> This is a slightly modified sharpener available from ebay and amazon (search Ruixin). I use it with 3000 grit diamond stones and it puts a great edge on my global knives. Cheaper knives are not necessarily worse they are softer so actually easier to sharpen than the likes of Global, but need sharpening more often which is where the steel comes in. Take a look at Victorinox kitchen knives good value and well rated.


And how does that work ?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

There is a whetstone pressing on the knife, you can see it just under the metal handle/rod.

There is absolutely no need for an average householder to own anything more than a modest set of victorinox knives. They are reasonable enough quality and hold a good edge whilst not being so expensive that you curse when you make one permanently unserviceable by using it to open paint tins or something.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Victorinox are the ones I've been using since college over 30yrs now. Look after them and they'll look after you. No need to be spending mega money on knives hand forged made by some Tibetan monk on the edge of a mountain!!


I've got a set of Victorinox fibrox handled knives that I bought around 25 years ago, back when I was a fishmonger in my misspent youth. I cannot see me ever having to replace them in my lifetime. They get properly sharpened on Japanese whetstones from time to time, and kept razor sharp with a gentle kiss from a diamond steel.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

mole grip the knife to a bench/kitchen table. Angle grinder and a 120 grit flap disc You best get a pair of goggles too


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

macc70 said:


> mole grip the knife to a bench/kitchen table. Angle grinder and a 120 grit flap disc You best get a pair of goggles too


That's like telling someone to wash their car with a sponge :lol:


----------

